# CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht



## siege (28. Dezember 2011)

*CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

So, ich möchte meinem i5-2500k (auf einem asrock z68 pro3) noch einen vernüftigen lüfter verpassen, da der boxed (wie zu erwarten) 1. laut und 2. zu heiß (66°C bei sw:tor) ist.

allerdings habe ich mit dem sharkoon t5 value ein relativ kleines gehäuse , sodass nur lüfter bis 15 cm höhe einbaubar sind.

könnt ihr mir da was gutes und günstiges empfehlen?

danke schon mal 

mfg


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Wie viel willst du maximal ausgeben? Willst du OC? Wei empfindlich bist du gegenüber Lautstärke, also muss das Ding wirklich silent sein oder darf man noch etwas hören?


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Schau dir mal diese Modelle an, sind klein genug und bieten für diesen Preis eine gute Kühlleistung
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/439684

Auch das Evo Modell wäre interessant.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

höhe: ca 5 cm

Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCBSK-2000) | Geizhals.at Österreich

höhe ca 4 cm:

Scythe Kozuti (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKZT-1000) | Geizhals.at Österreich

höhe ca 10 cm:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn Panorama CPU-Kühler - 100mm


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Max. Länge Grafikkarte29 cmMax. Höhe CPU-Kühler16,5 cmMax. Länge Netzteil29 cm
laut hompage von Sharkoon T5 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH wie kommst du auf 15 cm 

du  meinst doch bestimmt Cpu Kühler oder ? und nicht Cpu lüfter !

Thermalright True Spirit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
oder

Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software



Arctic Cooling Arctic Freezer 13 Pro 1366/775/AM2/1156/AM3 939 7 - Computer Shop


----------



## SilencerAMD (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Hier habe ich denke ich das Top produkt mit niedrigerer Bauhöhe      <~Test in der PCGH/Printet vom 04/2011



    1 x Noctua     NH-C14


----------



## Muetze (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

versteh ich dich richtig kaufst dir nen 2500k, OCed ihn nicht und kühlst ihn boxed?

Bei deinem Gehäuse gehen Laut SharkoonHP allerdings auch
Max. Höhe CPU-Kühler                           16,5 cm rein........

Günstig, Leise für non OCed der hier Thermalright True Spirit   16cm hoch
teuer, leise, doppel 82mm Lüfter, non OCed - leicht OCed Noctua NH-U9B SE2  12,5cm hoch
günstig, leise, OCen passiv schon möglich Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100  15.8cm hoch

passen also alle rein und selbst 15 cm sind kein "niedrige Bauhöhe" 

Macho und co gehen auch rein, eigendlich hast du da die Qual der Wahl was du bereit bist auszugeben!


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



> versteh ich dich richtig kaufst dir nen 2500k, OCed ihn nicht und kühlst ihn boxed?


Das mache ich auch, ist durchaus möglich. Die sind so effizient, da ist das kein Problem 

Na den Angaben von Bruce112 würde auch dieser reinpassen:
Enermax ETS-T40-TA
Habe ich mir selbst gerade bestellt


----------



## Muetze (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



Ion schrieb:


> Das mache ich auch, ist durchaus möglich. Die sind so effizient, da ist das kein Problem
> 
> Na den Angaben von Bruce112 würde auch dieser reinpassen:
> Enermax ETS-T40-TA
> Habe ich mir selbst gerade bestellt


 
du verstehst ned ganz worrauf ich hinaus möchte, du kauf doch nicht Variante K und overclockst dann ned, dann kannst das geld auch gleich sparen und ohne k kaufen!

ned nur Bruce is der meinung sondern ich und die Sharkoon Hompage auch 

für die 37€ tät ich dann glei zum Mugen gehen, oder 13€ weniger und den True Spirit nehmen.....


----------



## SilencerAMD (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Thermaltake labert auch das in meinem Element G vorne und oben 200er drin sidn ,. sind aber nur 170er udn in der seite der angebliche 230er ist nen 200er ^^
Also Hersteller sind sich ab und an mit ihren Produkten au nicht so richtig eins. am besten ausmessen


----------



## Muetze (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

sicher das du ned aus versehen die Rotorblätter nur gemssen hast statt den ganzen Lüfter?


----------



## siege (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

1. wie komme ich auf 15 cm für kühler?
ATX-Gehäuse mit Seiteneinblick und Front-USB3.0 | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH
"Das Gehäuse erlaubt den Einbau von Grafikkarten und Netzteilen bis zu 27 cm Länge und von CPU-Kühlern bis zu 15 cm Höhe."

Test / Testbericht: Sharkoon T5 Value | Hardbloxx
"Lediglich 15cm darf ein Kühlturm aufweisen, ansonsten stößt er gegen die Seitenscheibe des Gehäuses."

2. warum i5 2500k mit boxed?
der plan war ganz einfach: vorerst mal ohne oc & boxed lassen, bis ich einen passenden lüfter gefunden hab..und die paar € drauf auf den normalen 2500er sind nicht der rede wert

danke mal für die ganzen vorschläge

edit: am wichtigsten wäre mir auf jeden fall die kühlleistung, natürlich wäre möglichst leise auch schön, vor allem im idle/desktop betrieb


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



siege schrieb:


> Test  / Testbericht: Sharkoon T5 Value | Hardbloxx
> "Lediglich 15cm darf ein Kühlturm aufweisen, ansonsten stößt er gegen die Seitenscheibe des Gehäuses."



Also bitte dann auch weiterlesen:

"Lediglich 15cm darf ein Kühlturm aufweisen, ansonsten stößt er gegen  die Seitenscheibe des Gehäuses. Dies war auch im Test mit unserem  Noiseblocker TwinTec der Fall. Mit einer Höhe von 15,8cm wurde er dem T5  Value zum Problem. Mit etwas Druck war es jedoch möglich, das  Seitenteil zu befestigen. Dabei entstand ein kleiner, kaum erkennbarer  Spalt."

Die Jungs haben also einen Kühler mit 15,8cm einbauen können. Der Macho fällt dann zwar flach, würde der dann den Mugen 2 empfehlen welcher exakt die gleiche Höhe hat. Sehr gute Leistung, Lüfter ist brauchbar und nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

oder du nimmst den noctua von mir oben 12cm hoch und hält meinen x6 bei 3,6Ghz standarttakt auf unter 50°C unter volllast, da sandy sparsamer und weniger tempproduzierent ist kannste da auch mittelmäßig hoch OCen


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Wenn du unter Vollast unempfindlich gegen einen gewissen Geräuschpegel bist kannst du auch eine Kompaktwakü nehmen (H80 oder ähnliches) welche ich persönlich aber genau aus diesem Grund nicht bei mir einbauen würde.


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

oder er tauscht an der einfach den Lüfter noch nachträglich


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



Muetze schrieb:


> oder er tauscht an der einfach den Lüfter noch nachträglich



Das sollte er dann in jedem Fall tun. Dennoch ist diese Kühllösung durch den geringen Lamellenabstand auf höhere Drehzahlen ausgelegt und erzeugt somit auch mit Alternativlüftern bei konkurrenzfähiger Kühlleistung ein höheres Geräuschniveau.


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

also wakü wirds wohl eher nicht werden..noctua scheinen ja prinzipiell echt gut zu sein, aber doch eine spur teuerer als geplant, würde mich gern so im bereich 20-35 € bewegen


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

ja noctua sind teuer, haben aber qualität bei Kühlkörper und richtig guade lüfter

wenn der Truespirit passen täte wäre das dein Kühler.... aber 15,6 wird eng


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

jo, und reinquetschen möcht ich so ein trum auch ungern, weil das ja dann doch auch ordentlich aufs board drückt..


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

dann tiefer in die tasche langen oder OCen verwerfen....


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht ea mit einer kompaktwasserkühlung aus. Hast du ein 120mm platz frei?


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

nein, hab ich leider nicht, und wakü möcht ich eher weniger..werd mir den noctua nochmal genauer durch den kopf gehen lassen

kann ich den noctua auch nur mit einem lüfter betreiben?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



> kann ich den noctua auch nur mit einem lüfter betreiben?


Klar kannst du das machen, allerdings ist dann besonders unter Last die Kühlleistung geringer.

Aber anstatt diesen teuren Noctua zu kaufen, um dann einen (mitbezahlten) Lüfter nicht zu nutzen; kannst du auch den umgekehrten, deutlich günstigeren Weg gehen und einen dieser
Kühler m. 92mm Lüfter nehmen und einen zweiten Lüfter hinten anmontieren, - oder sogar den mitgelieferten Lüfter weglassen und 2 hochwertige leise 92mm Lüfter verbauen:
Produktvergleich Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-910-HTX3-GP), Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1), EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/115 

Allerdings sind Kühler auch mit 2 92mm Lüftern nicht ganz so leistungfähig wie gute Towerkühler mit 1nem 120mm Lüfter; - d.h. beim späteren OC sollte man, wenn VCore-Erhöhung ins Spiel 
kommt, behutsam vorgehen.
- Greetz -


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

hab das mit dem 2ten kühler nur mal gefragt, weils der platz bis zum ram hin vlt eng werden könnte...aber wenn das kein problem ist, würd ich natürlich beide oben lassen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Ach so, ok; - der Noctua NH-U9B SE2 ist an sich sehr empfehlenswert und so ziemlich der leistungsstärkste Kompaktkühler mit 92mm Lüftern. Wenn dich der recht hohe Preis 
nicht abschreckt, nimm den ruhig. Ein Bekannter kühlt damit in einem schmalen Gehäuse einen Q9400 @ 3,0 GHz; die Temps sind gut und leise genug ist es auch.


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

wohl gemerkt der Noctua lässt sich nur nach oben oder auf die gpu nach unten entlüften.... ergo stört da keine lüfter beim RAM!


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

achso, kann man den gar nicht anders einbauen?

hab das jetzt schon auf einigen bildern (u.a. noctua seite)anders gesehen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Ich kenn das von mehreren Intel-Systemen aber auch so, daß der standardmäßig Richtung Caserückwand bläst; - wie da unterm Link zu sehen ist:
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Noctua_NH-U9B-SE2-031.jpg

Es stammt aus dieser Review - Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Noctua NH-U9B SE2 Spezial Edition


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

ich hatte den 92er noctua und war sehr zufrieden damit.
was mich nur sehr gestört hat das bei dem preis keine pwm-lüfter dabei sind.


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

guck bei mir in der Signatur ich hab den auf AM3 mit x6 ja hängen, zumindestens da lässt sich der ohne retention kit ned anders montieren  (kann aber auch sein das die jetzt standartmäßig beides ermöglichen, oder eben nur unter 1155 Sockel...)

was das pvm Problem angeht, dafür hast ja die adapter die die Lüfter genau auf die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit drosseln.....


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> ich hatte den 92er noctua und war sehr zufrieden damit.
> was mich nur sehr gestört hat das bei dem preis keine pwm-lüfter dabei sind.


 
ja, das find ich auch etwas eigenartig, aber fanspeed steuert man ja über diese silent adapter oder?
welchen nimmt man da am besten?


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

leise sind beide hab die perfomance dran, das ding is auch dann leise genug....


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

performance is der normale 1600 rpm anschluss, nehm ich an


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

jo die schwarzen buchsen an den Steckern waren das glaub ich  auf meinen bildern sieht man das gar ned.....


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

T5 Value | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH laut dieser seite  

*Kompatibilität:

*Max. Länge Grafikkarte29 cmMax. Höhe CPU-Kühler16,5 cmMax. Länge Netzteil29 cm

anderfalls frag mal nach  was soll ich machen wenn thermalthek auf einer seite schreibt 15 cm und auf der eine seite 16.5 cm  .  da mußt du thermalthek fragen ob der person an den tag besoffen war .


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

mit dem noctua wäre allerdings beides egal da der nur knappe 13cm hoch ist....


----------



## Bruce112 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Als CPU-Kühler haben wir das Modell Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 gewählt, das die erlaubte Höhe mit 159 mm um einen einzigen Millimeter unterschreitet. Passt perfekt und der CPU-Lüfter ist ebenfalls mit weißen LEDs bestückt. Unter dem Kühler steckt übrigens ein Intel Core i7-870.

Au-Ja! - Sharkoon T9 Value Edition und T5 Value Edition im Test - 9/10

es kommt auch vor das jeder Zollstock abweichungen hatt normalweise Toleranz 0.2mm bis 1mm 

mugen 2 hatt eine höhe von 15.8 cm


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

ich täte mich im zweifelsfall an die hersteller Hp halten, wenn da beides steht, dann bekommen die ne email von mir, wo ich nachfrag fertig


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

ich hab denen schon geschrieben, aber bisher noch keine antwort...
darum geh ich vorerst mal vom kleineren aus..wenn mehr platz wäre, würde es das ganze natürlich noch erleichtern


----------



## siege (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Als CPU-Kühler haben wir das Modell Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 gewählt, das die erlaubte Höhe mit 159 mm um einen einzigen Millimeter unterschreitet. Passt perfekt und der CPU-Lüfter ist ebenfalls mit weißen LEDs bestückt. Unter dem Kühler steckt übrigens ein Intel Core i7-870.
> 
> Au-Ja! - Sharkoon T9 Value Edition und T5 Value Edition im Test - 9/10
> 
> ...


 
Ok, da T5 und T9 dieselben Maße haben, und bei dem Test ein 15,9 cm Kühler reinpasst, geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich das bei mir ausgehen sollte
http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2011/sharkoon-t9-value-edition-56.jpg

Scythe Mugen 3 rev.B?


----------



## elohim (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Also bitte dann auch weiterlesen:
> 
> "Lediglich 15cm darf ein Kühlturm aufweisen, ansonsten stößt er gegen  die Seitenscheibe des Gehäuses. Dies war auch im Test mit unserem  Noiseblocker TwinTec der Fall. Mit einer Höhe von 15,8cm wurde er dem T5  Value zum Problem. Mit etwas Druck war es jedoch möglich, das  Seitenteil zu befestigen. Dabei entstand ein kleiner, kaum erkennbarer  Spalt."
> 
> Die Jungs haben also einen Kühler mit 15,8cm einbauen können. Der Macho fällt dann zwar flach, würde der dann den Mugen 2 empfehlen welcher exakt die gleiche Höhe hat. Sehr gute Leistung, Lüfter ist brauchbar und nicht allzu teuer.


 
Gelid Tranquillo: 15,3 cm 

top Produkt fürs Geld und vor allem für die Höhe.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



siege schrieb:


> Scythe Mugen 3 rev.B?


 
Würde eher den Mugen 2 nehmen falls sich das im Preis nicht viel nimmt. Der hat etwas bessere Silenteigenschaften.


----------



## siege (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*



elohim schrieb:


> Gelid Tranquillo: 15,3 cm
> 
> top Produkt fürs Geld und vor allem für die Höhe.


 
hmm, über den bin ich bisher noch nicht gestolpert, aber was ich bis jetzt so gelesen hab, scheint der ja echt gut zu sein


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

jo guad is der, letztes jahr war das die Allround OC Lüftkühlungslösung, der schaut optisch auch ned wirklich anders wie der Mugen 3 aus.... nur bissel größerer Passivkühlkörper....


----------



## siege (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

ja, ich denk, der gelid wirds dann wohl werden


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter bis 15 cm gesucht*

Hi, der Gelid Tranquillo ist eine gute Wahl; - wußte gar nicht, daß der nur 153mm Höhe hat. - Greetz -


----------

